# Chicken vs. Turkey



## A r e s (Feb 18, 2009)

What is the difference?

Usually I buy chicken, just because that's the way it has always been. After looking at the prices of turkey compared to chicken in Tesco today though, I opted for turkey.

Have just cookd it in preparation for tomorrow and it looks identical.

Is there much nutritional variance? The protein content is almost identical.


----------



## Jimmy_Cricket (Aug 3, 2006)

I always thought turkey was slighty leaner? I think!

Asda do two packs of turkey steaks for £6 and they're ace!


----------



## Slamdog (Jun 11, 2007)

turkey is leaner and usually cheaper.


----------



## cecil_sensation (Jan 26, 2009)

turkeys cheaper, and less fat, but im sure chicken has more protein in it, i could be wrong tho on that. but good question i will be looking at it when im next in tesco


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

turkey seems to be slightly higher in protein i find if i read the back of things. either way i buy both. only chicken i buy is chicken legs as breast is too expensive, but turkey breast is much cheaper


----------



## EzzieMoo (Mar 8, 2009)

protein content is virtually identical - turkey has less saturated fat (although neither have a huge amount) which is it's drier than chicken.

trick is not to overcook it unless you want a serious workout of your jaw muscles....


----------



## anabolic ant (Jun 5, 2008)

chicken has a full amino acid profile...all your 20 amino's essential and non!!!!

this is why chicken breast is favoured...as some other meats may have certain amino's lacking or high amounts of individual amino's!!!

sorry for the lack of science on this one...will come back with a more detailed version...just tired n late'ish!!!


----------



## barcz69 (Apr 29, 2008)

turkey mince is the best i have it every day. tasty with sum nice sauce


----------



## gerg (Aug 17, 2008)

turkey doesn't taste as good


----------



## A r e s (Feb 18, 2009)

Tried it out today.

Tasted no different to me (especially when marinaded), maybe ever so slightly chewier but not enough for me to pay the premium for chicken.

Think it will be a staple for me now.


----------



## ZAXXXXX (Oct 3, 2008)

Turkey for me, their bigger than chickens so I need the 1 for my dinner.

Cooked right I think it has more flavour than chicken.


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

which ever is cheapest for me they both taste the same once coated with a bit of seasoning and griled for 4.5 mins.


----------



## SOUTHMAN (Sep 14, 2008)

turkey cooks a bit quicker i find, its cheaper and tastes pretty much the same.

i go for turkey as its like having a small part of christmas everyday


----------

